# Brown trout



## scarps23 (Jun 29, 2017)

Quick brine for 5 hours in kosher salt, brown sugar, soy sauce, hot sauce, dill weed, Cajun, turmeric. 

Took out of brine and placed on rack in fridge until tacky. 

Smoking at 150 for 30 minutes then turning up to 225 until internal temp gets to 145. 

Had to show a picture of my son and his first fishing experience. Dad may have enjoyed it more than him. He just stared and took it all in. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 29, 2017)

Haven't tried it yet. I'll put in fridge overnight. I like cold smoked fish. Smells good. Luckily just pulled before a huge storm came in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2017)

S23, your trout looks tasty and your son seems mildly amused ! point


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a great looking trout!

I remember as a kid catching trout & cooking them over a fire right next to the stream.

Those were good times!

Al


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great looking trout!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've cooked a lot of trout in tin foil over fire. I've also burned a lot of trout over fire when I was younger. Charred trout isn't very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

